# ISO: Plastic Body Wash Bottles (Bulk)



## Saranac (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm looking for a bulk supplier of body wash bottles.  I'd like something that hold 12-18 fl oz and looks like this bottle.  I've checked with SKS and SpecialtyBottle; no luck.

I sell, so it's important to me that the bottle is _recognizable_ as body wash; I'd rather not have a pump or anything in the boston-round family.  I'd really like them to be clear amber-colored plastic with black tops, but since I'm coming up empty, clear or even frosted would be okay for now.

I sent a sample to my mom and she loved it so much she asked for a large bottle.  I had to resort to buying a $1 bottle of body wash from the dollar store and removing the label and dumping out the contents.  It's probably cheaper than any empties I'll ever find, but I really don't want to be that person!

Any suggestions would be appreciated!

As a side note, I found this in my search.  How frightening is that?!?!


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 24, 2017)

I would have thought a pump pack would be an advantage - one hand operation in the shower? 

Anyway I use soap so I wouldn't know. 

Try aliexpress for small quantities or alibaba for bulk.


----------



## Saranac (Nov 24, 2017)

penelopejane said:


> I would have thought a pump pack would be an advantage - one hand operation in the shower?



You'd think so, but at this point, I don't want to reinvent the wheel.  I like pumps, and in fact, I started packaging shampoo and conditioner in them, but the masses resisted.



			
				penelopejane said:
			
		

> Anyway I use soap so I wouldn't know.



I prefer bars, too, but I've had a lot of request for a body wash.  My branding is masculine and I've had a lot of younger men (and gift-buying moms!) looking for body wash.



			
				penelopejane said:
			
		

> Try aliexpress for small quantities or alibaba for bulk.



I'm in the US and I'd rather not buy from overseas (I know, this is really going to limit my options).  I've read too much about long delivery times. . . .  But I'll take a look.  Thank you!


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 24, 2017)

Berlin Packaging (Chicago) seem to have a lot of amber plastic (in non-rounds): https://www.berlinpackaging.com/products/bottles/


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 24, 2017)

Saranac said:


> You'd think so, but at this point, I don't want to reinvent the wheel.  I like pumps, and in fact, I started packaging shampoo and conditioner in them, but the masses resisted.
> 
> I prefer bars, too, but I've had a lot of request for a body wash.  My branding is masculine and I've had a lot of younger men (and gift-buying moms!) looking for body wash.
> 
> I'm in the US and I'd rather not buy from overseas (I know, this is really going to limit my options).  I've read too much about long delivery times. . . .  But I'll take a look.  Thank you!



Definitely listen to your market! 

Ali express is 2-4 weeks to australia. Postage is generally free and the prices are really amazing. (20c compared to $3 here) But you won't be able to say "made in the US".


----------



## Saranac (Nov 25, 2017)

Thank you all for your replies.  I'm still on the hunt and might have to consider some other options.  There are a lot of containers out there that I think would look great, but I can't find anything in a 12-18 fl oz size.  I guess the search continues!


----------



## Kittish (Nov 25, 2017)

Here's a place that has squeezable bullet rounds in the sizes you want, plus also opaque white ovals- https://www.midwestbottles.com/12-to-16-oz-Plastic-Bottles/


----------



## Kamahido (Nov 25, 2017)

Bulk Apothecary has several different bottles at different price points. An example...

https://www.bulkapothecary.com/plastic-white-bullet-cosmo-round-bottles/

Do let us know what bottle type you settle on.


----------



## Saponificarian (Nov 25, 2017)

How about this. https://www.midwestbottles.com/Bott...tural-Snap-On-Dispensing-Cap-Periwinkle-Pearl


----------



## Heika (Nov 26, 2017)

Freund's has them. I always thought their shipping was outrageous, but it might be close enough for you that it isn't.

https://freundcontainer.com/15-oz-amber-pet-plastic-oval-bottles-cap-not-included-3617b47-babr/


----------



## Heika (Nov 26, 2017)

SKS has something similar. Maybe I am not understanding what you are looking for...

https://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/fin166a.html


----------



## Saranac (Nov 26, 2017)

Again, I thank you all for the suggestions!  To clarify, my hope was to find something like the bottle in the link from my first post .  I'm not sure what they are called, but it's some kind of tottle.  Unfortunately, I've only been able to find them in 50 ml capacities.  I think I'm going to have to go with another format.



			
				Kittish said:
			
		

> Here's a place that has squeezable bullet rounds in the sizes you want, plus also opaque white ovals- https://www.midwestbottles.com/12-to...astic-Bottles/


That's where I found the 50ml tottles (it's too bad that they are so small; it's exactly the shape I was looking for).   As for your link, white/opaque is my last resort, but I'll keep them in mind.



			
				Kamahido said:
			
		

> Bulk Apothecary has several different bottles at different price points. An example...
> 
> https://www.bulkapothecary.com/plast...round-bottles/


I hadn't considered them as I'm not a huge fan of BA (Not so great customer service and their shipping cost was horrendous).  But they have some amber bottles, so I'll keep them in mind.



			
				Saponificarian said:
			
		

> How about this. https://www.midwestbottles.com/Bottl...riwinkle-Pearl


I actually like the looks of that one, and it's a great size.  But the periwinkle. . . . just doesn't fit into my branding (very earthy, brown, tan, dark green, and black).  But if that periwinkle part was green, I'd be all over them!



			
				Heika said:
			
		

> Freund's has them. I always thought their shipping was outrageous, but it might be close enough for you that it isn't.
> 
> https://freundcontainer.com/15-oz-am...-3617b47-babr/
> 
> ...


Given my lack of success, I think these are what I might end up with.  I buy 99% of my packaging from SKS--the problem is that the largest size they have in an amber cosmo oval is 8 oz.  For a body wash, I really want something bigger--like those from Freund.  Unfortunately, their shipping is rather high. . . but I think I'm just going to have to deal with that.


----------

